# The link between Nicotine and Fluoride



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I found an interesting research done by one of the ATS members (A conspiracy forum). Here's a link: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread405018/pg1

Here's a snippet:


> The brain cannot tell the difference between fluoride and a hydrogen ion, allowing the fluoride to deposit itself within brain tissue. It inhibits cholergic activity, which which basically is the function your body uses to turn off receptors in the brain and body. The inability to turn these receptors off creates feelings of inner tension, restlessness, and the inability to stay still. Usually involving: constant pacing, purposeless movement of the feet and legs, and marked anxiety. Sound familiar? These are the symptoms so readily described as ADD or ADHD. Fluoride will enter the brain easily carrying with it the attached aluminum. Large amounts of aluminum have recently been associated with Alzheimer's and Parkinson;s disease. The International Society for Fluoride Research(ISFR)
> has reported studies implicating fluoride as a cause of chronic fatigue syndrome, sleep disorder, autism, down syndrome.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

This explains a lot. Coincidentally, I've been researching non-fluoride alternatives to cleaning teeth. Taking lecithin and choline supplements really helps me out. When I put a dab of lecithin under my tongue, I literally feel the tension wash over me starting in my face. It's hard to describe, you have to try it to understand. My cholinergic system is obviously messed up. Fluoride toxicity can well be a reason. 

Flurodie and nicotine are bad for you, period. I've been using fluoridated toothpaste and water all my life and I still got cavities, sensitive teeth, receding gum lines and now I have facial osteoporosis and tooth demineralization.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I use a flurodie rinse every day. You think it's wise to stop?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

dax said:


> I use a flurodie rinse every day. You think it's wise to stop?


Do your own research and you conclude. I'm not touching the stuff again


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

dax said:


> I use a flurodie rinse every day. You think it's wise to stop?


Well you should. In the research I found he said that fluoride decreases dopamine levels. And as beggiatoa said in other thread, dopamine levels are low with SP.



Beggiatoa said:


> When I put a dab of lecithin under my tongue, I literally feel the tension wash over me starting in my face.


I have never heard of dab. Do you mean relief by tension wash ?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

No, I mean i'll place a tablespoon of lecithin granules under my tongue to facilitate absorption. I feel it right away.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> No, I mean i'll place a tablespoon of lecithin granules under my tongue to facilitate absorption. I feel it right away.


From BulkFoods

*Lecithin Capsules (soy oil containing lecithin)*
These contain lecithin liquid. Most contain only 10% of the essential nutrient phosphatidylcholine. One tablespoon of lecithin granules provides the same amount of choline as 10 large soft gel lecithin capsules (30 small size), and provides about 50% of the new DRI. It is important to remember that these have a 37% triglyceride level.

Beggiatoa. Here's what I found about triglyceride level. Are you sure it's safe to take it ?

*From Wiki:*

In the human body, high levels of triglycerides in the bloodstream have been linked to atherosclerosis, and, by extension, the risk of heart disease and stroke. However, the relative negative impact of raised levels of triglycerides compared to that of LDL:HDL ratios is as yet unknown. The risk can be partly accounted for by a strong inverse relationship between triglyceride level and HDL-cholesterol level.
Another disease caused by high triglycerides is pancreatitis.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

You guys do realize this all came out of "research" by some dude on a conspiracy forum don't you? omg


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Thunder said:


> You guys do realize this all came out of "research" by some dude on a conspiracy forum don't you? omg


I was thinking the same thing. Those "sources" could be credible although I'm not sure what information he got from where. He provides links, but he isn't very specific in what info he got from what site making hard to verify his claims. Suspicious much?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

The evidence regarding the link between aluminum and Alzheimer's disease is summarized. This evidence suggests strongly that aluminum is one of the etiologic or contributing factors in the occurrence of Alzheimer's disease. One reported study suggests that relatively high fluoride in drinking water plays a preventive role in Alzheimer's disease. The rationale for this is the evidence that aluminum and fluoride compete for absorption in the gut. However, this study had methodologic limitations, and no firm conclusion can be drawn. Further investigation of relatively high fluoride in drinking water as a preventive measure for Alzheimer's disease should receive high priority.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1617567


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Thunder said:


> You guys do realize this all came out of "research" by some dude on a conspiracy forum don't you? omg


How does that imply that the information is not credible? I think "conspiracy theorists" get a bad name, but we need them. We need someone around to always question the establisment. How do you think the supplements industry opened up? It was a couple of crazy guys with some conspiracy theory about how big pharma was out to get us. Well, they were right.

Growing up, I was taught to question EVERYTHING and to never take anything at face value.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

ju_pa said:


> Beggiatoa. Here's what I found about triglyceride level. Are you sure it's safe to take it ?


For this very reason, I replaced lecithin for CDP-choline. But I still don't get the same effect.


----------

